# Where do you find a good chef?



## culinann (Sep 7, 2011)

Besides word of mouth....where do you recommend looking for an experienced chef.  I am not sure it matters but it would be for a position in NJ. Is Craigslist a good bet?  We sort of need one in a hurry and am trying every avenue.  Got some good suggestions on alternatives here.  Thanks


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Have you tried asking some of your local chefs? They may know of someone.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Your biggest competitor is best source . Find out who his chef is and see if he is ready to make a move. This used to be done all the time. Put feelers out with purveyors(salesman)


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Check purveyors...sometimes your salesman will have heard that some Chef is looking for work.


----------



## culinann (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you Chefs' Ed, Pete and Ross for the smart advice.  I am including prayers too.


----------

